

Ask PG: What do you think of The Lean Startup? - adamzerner

Do you agree with most of it?  All of it?<p>Is it worth reading for someone who read all of your essays?
======
benplant
Why not just read the book? It's $10.99 on Kindle, or free from your local
library, and will take a weekend to read at most. You're bound to get a few
good nuggets out of it. Also a relevant related resource is the 'How to Build
a Startup' course on Udacity by Steve Blank. (www.udacity.com/course/ep245)
Good stuff! On the other hand, rephrasing the question away from "Is it worth
reading..." it would be great to hear feedback as to what parts are most
relevant and/or differences of opinion.

------
meerita
It's pretty much worth reading. It teaches you the lean approach and how you
can profit by applying it to your projects, startup and other things in life,
why not. I'm right now in a lean startup and it went much better than the
others non-lean.

------
toobulkeh
The entire lean concept is pretty simple, so if you've read a few posts or
essays online, then you already have the meat of it.

If you want a good story book where he extrapolates lots of examples, go ahead
and pick it up.

